# Old Voom Channels



## Aversive Metal (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to the list of channels VOOM used to have? I know dish has the VOOM channels now but I could of sworn there used to be more than what dish has now.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Voom Launched with 21 Channels (11 variety and 10 movie which later got named)

The 11 channels dish did not add when voom closed shop were

Family Room HD
World Cinema HD
Film Fest HD
Kung Fu HD
Ha Ha HD
Vice HD
Gunslingers HD
Divine HD
WorldSport HD
Auction HD
LAB HD

Later Dish dropped Majestic HD and Guy TV for Kung FU HD and Film Fest HD

On February 1, 2006 Dish added

Worldsport HD
Auction HD (renamed back to treasure HD)
World Cinema Hd
Family Room HD

and also added a never existed before voom channel
Gameplay HD


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

another way to look at it


```
HDNews		Added 5/1/05		
Family Room HD					Added 2/1/06
World Cinema HD					Added 2/1/06
Film Fest HD			Added 1/1/06	
Kung Fu HD			Added 1/1/06	
Guy TV HD	Added 5/1/05	Removed 1/1/06	
Ha Ha HD			
The Majestic HD	Added 5/1/05	Removed 1/1/06	
Vice HD			
Gunslingers HD			
Divine HD			
Monsters HD	Added 5/1/05		
Equator HD	Added 5/1/05		
WorldSport HD					Added 2/1/06
Rush HD		Added 5/1/05		
Rave HD		Added 5/1/05		
Ultra HD	Added 5/1/05		
Auction HD					Added 2/1/06 (Now Treasure HD)
Gallery HD	Added 5/1/05		
LAB HD			
Animania HD	Added 5/1/05		

Gameplay HD					Created 2/1/06

New Voom Names Never Launched			
Torque HD						
Coda HD			
Sizzle HD			
Renew HD			
Cosmic HD
```
At one point haha and other movie channels did have airings on the majestic and guy tv channels, but that stopped when those chnanels got switched lab HD content was being shown on rave


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

IMHO, VOOM could get rid of (or consolidate) a lot more channels (do we really need a full time Kung-Fu or Animania channel?). Some of them are just not something that I would EVER watch (ULTRA, 9478, is one of them). I would like to see a few more HD movie channels like Film Fest.


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

Bill R said:


> IMHO, VOOM could get rid of (or consolidate) a lot more channels (do we really need a full time Kung-Fu or Animania channel?). Some of them are just not someting I would EVER watch (ULTRA, 9478, is one of them). I would like to see a few more HD movie channels like Film Fest.


Ultra runs Full Frontal Fashion. Supermodels on the runway with lots of skin and bouncing boobies. Well, most boobies bounce! :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Voom could consolidate a little more, and cut down on the repetition by showing the same programming on less channels.

I suspect all the "original Voom" hasn't come back because it would be even more spread out than it is now... I think they could probably cut down 2 channels and still show the stuff they show now with a few less repeats... and it would appear to be more bang for the buck.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

LAB was the winamp screensaver channel


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

My two favorite channels were GUYTV and Majestic. When Dish got rid of them I felt not so good. However, my wife's favorite channels on all of TV are ULTRA and Kung Fu.

Rick R


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

I's rather watch Cartoon Network in SD than watch Animania in HD. The shows on that channel stink. It would be nice if they got CN in HD already, Adult Swim is hilarious stuff.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

s8ist said:


> I's rather watch Cartoon Network in SD than watch Animania in HD. The shows on that channel stink. It would be nice if they got CN in HD already, Adult Swim is hilarious stuff.


It would be nicer if they didn't vertically pan 'n' scan absolutely everything on that channel! Pillar-boxing is the way to go with 1.33:1 material.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

s8ist said:


> I's rather watch Cartoon Network in SD than watch Animania in HD. The shows on that channel stink. It would be nice if they got CN in HD already, Adult Swim is hilarious stuff.


Hopefully when Futurama comes back next year (on Comedy Central) they'll think about Widescreen . . . but then again it will be on Comedy Central so :nono:


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

There is not enough content on the Voom channels for a 24/7 channel. Just of the top of my head here are 12 that can make 4. That would free up 8 channels and not lose any constant. Just a thought...... 

1 - Animania, Family Room and GamePlay 

2 - Equator, Ultra, Gallery and Treasure

3 - Kung Fu, Monsters, Film Fest

4 - Rave and Rush 

This could be used for 8 RSN. Just my two cents.....


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

kdwebsol said:


> There is not enough content on the Voom channels for a 24/7 channel. Just of the top of my head here are 12 that can make 4. That would free up 8 channels and not lose any constant. Just a thought......
> 
> 1 - Animania, Family Room and GamePlay
> 
> ...


Rave is a music channel and Rush is some sort of sports channel. I think Equator is different enough than Ultra, Gallery and Treasure to be seperate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kdwebsol said:


> There is not enough content on the Voom channels for a 24/7 channel. Just of the top of my head here are 12 that can make 4. That would free up 8 channels and not lose any constant. Just a thought......


If they did that, even DirecTV might find the bandwidth to carry Voom.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> If they did that, even DirecTV might find the bandwidth to carry Voom.


Except on Sunday.


----------

